# A miniature Tower of London



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

So, I spent this past weekend in my basement, constructing an exact replica in miniature of the south-facing crenelations of the Tower of London overlooking the River Thames.

Okay, so not really.  Anyone else here doing tilt-shifts?


River Thames Miniature by johnchamilton, on Flickr


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fun, John! Would you mind explaining what a tilt shift is? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

KarenW.B. said:


> Fun, John! Would you mind explaining what a tilt shift is? I've never heard of it before.


Hey Karen, thanks! Tilt shift is a lens procedure used with medium- and large-format cameras to control the plane of focus. You can simulate the effect with small-format film or digital cameras in Photoshop by applying a Gaussian blur top and bottom and over-saturating the colors. It gives a scene a kind of fake miniature look. Fun stuff.

Here's a better explanation on Wiki:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt_shift

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting, I've actually never seen that effect before! I really like it. I'll have to try that out sometime in photoshop.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Interesting, I've actually never seen that effect before! I really like it. I'll have to try that out sometime in photoshop.


Thanks, Jessica. Tilt shifts are great fun. A high angle seems to work best. Here's a tilt-shift I did of a geyser going off in Yellowstone.









And here's from a local rodeo:


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool. I really thought these were miniatures at first.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation. Very cool.


----------

